# Song that describes my feelings perfectly!



## dreamerr (Nov 7, 2012)

the song is wait by mat kearney.
i found it yesterday, and its amazing! 
'too me, i think he's talking about waiting for god to help him out of this horrible time.

The wind hit my back, cold as I remember
And caught me off guard, in the middle of December
Sometimes a crowded room, can feel the most alone
Sometimes I wonder why, I won't pick up the phone when

_[bridge]_
This wall is glaring and it's too high for me to climb
I've ran and ran and now there's nothing left behind
I see a picture of a broken man inside
I've tried and tried and now there's nothing left but time

_[chorus]_
I'll wait for you, I'll wait for you alone
And I'll wait for you, I'll wait for you alone
Together we will fly tonight
And leave all the rest behind
I'll wait for you

These hands can feel like they're not even mine
A tree and a nail and a cry in the night
Sometimes a little step is the greatest divide
Sometimes I feel your breath right at my side when

_[bridge]_

_[chorus]_

Here I am at the edge of the road
One hand on the end of the rope
One crack and it breaks alone
Wondering who'se gonna take me home
On my knees when you call my bluff
Begging please from the edge of the ruff
And I know I've had enough, and I know it, and I know it

_[bridge]_

_[chorus]_


----------



## Cameron123 (Sep 6, 2012)

Hooray! Another post involving someone wallowing in their own shit. I get the impression that a lot of people on here actually ENJOY having DP.


----------



## dreamerr (Nov 7, 2012)

trisomy21, when you've had this 24/7 for 6 years its just kind of nice to feel like you're not alone. you need to find comfort in something, for me, its music. im staying postive and doing everything in my power to end this, this helps. so whats the need to say that? of COURSE nobody enjoys having it you ignoramus!


----------

